

HP gets into the tablet business, Windows-style - andrewljohnson
http://www.slashgear.com/hp-elitepad-900-tablet-means-business-01249752/

======
veermishra0803
am not sure if it will help them.. i mean the only competing point they will
focus on is Price.

